# automatic feeder?



## Blademaker (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got a 90 gallon fresh water planted tank. I work overseas a month on and a month off. I can have someone check my tank maybe once a week or so, but that's about it.

I used to use a small clockwork type for my 30 gallon, but I have a lot more fish in the 90 gallon, and they eat more. Also not sure if I like the automatic 2 feedings it dishes out. It's a cheap battery operated one with a small drum.

Opions?

Thanks,
Will


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with it if you have a reliable feeder , but it is a machine and all machines can break down or be unreliable . I would look for one that has an air line hook up so the humidity from the tank will not cake up the food . I have had problems , while on vacation , with my food caking up with the cheaper feeders . I had no problems after switching over . Remember , you get what you pay for . 

Others may have more to offer on the subject , I only have had to use mine for only a couple of weeks a year and I had someone house-sitting for us to care for my dogs and to make sure it was all working correctly . They did not feel comfortable caring for my fish , and had odd hours due to work and school so everything was on automatic timers .


----------



## jesica (Sep 8, 2010)

Automatic fish feeders are not only for the aquarium but are for the ponds too. Actually, this concept of automatic fish feeding came from the ponds and has been in use for a long time. Only recently, it was inducted for domestic use in aquariums. The advantages of using an automatic fish feeder are many.

Number of Feeds: Some advanced feeders have the capacity to provide your fish with food up to 8 times a day! Surely, there are fishes which eat less but eat frequently! You can vary the number of feeds depending on the type of fish you have. The bigger number feeders are suitable for use in ponds and other large areas.

Type of Feed: With greater advancements in technology, fish feed comes in pellets, flakes or in the crumbled form. Earlier there was a problem in providing the desired type of feed for the fishes. But now, the dispenser opening comes in a universal size which allows the easy dispensing of almost any size and shape of the feed particle.

Holding Size: You may not require a large holding size of the feed for domestic and small aquariums, but with larger fish breeding water bodies, the holding size also increases. The popular ones can hold weights of 50 grams of food. The hopper is also an integral part of the holder and provides easy feed to the aquarium.

Avoid Moisture: The big problem with fish feed is that if it comes into contact with moisture, it gets spoiled. Modern automatic fish feeders can hold feed in the absence of moisture.

Automatic feeders are the next-gen aquarium utilities that help you administer the right amount of feed for your well-kept fishes. No doubt that these are great investments for your aquarium and the fish. The fishes are no longer crying foul!

Thanks.


----------



## Blademaker (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, I wound up going with the ehiem, if I remember rite, it's programable, got a fan to air out the food. It's got 4 settings, but I only feed twice a day. So far knock on wood, it's been working perfectly and the fish are in great shape. It helps that the air intake is less than 1/2" from the light, so it gets warmed up for 8-9 hours a day, the light is on a timmer as well.

Got just over 3 weeks to go before getting home, hopefully everything will work out rite and my fish will be happy and alive when I get back. Sometimes this job realy sucks.

Thanks,

Will


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Let us know how it goes. I need to pick one up myself. Good luck.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

I have had great success with an automatic feeder in the past. Was never away from my tank for a month, so take it for what it's worth...

Before you use your feeder, just make sure to test it out & how much food you want dispensed before hand.

Let's just say I learned the hard way the first time I used a feeder...


----------

